# SevenCorners / WaterStreet Asia?



## stan2011 (May 20, 2011)

I'm looking for health insurance for my family of 5 when we get to Shenzhen in August. The site SevenCorners connected me with a broker by the name of WaterStreet Asia, headed by Tony Motola. Seems like a good firm and a good guy, and I wanted to see if anyone else has worked with WaterStreet before. If so, did you have a good experience?

Thank you for any feedback.

Stan


----------

